# New Mount...For Fisher Fishstick



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

I made this mount up today...pretty simple and affective. Just fabbed it out of a piece of 1/8 flat plate and bent it to what I needed. I mounted it in a spot that was for my original control for my 8ft straight blade, so the holes were already there. The mount will come off in the summer like is was never there. I like it because I can control the plow with my left hand and when I come into a bank, I can have my right hand on the shifter ready to go right into reverse quickly.




























I can even rest my arm on the arm rest and operate the control....that I really like


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

great idea
i might go with that as well once i get my hands on the "clip"


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

ColliganLands;720086 said:


> great idea
> i might go with that as well once i get my hands on the "clip"


Didn't get one with you're plow? You should be able to get some separate at any dealer....can't be too expensive


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

just goes to show it's all about personal preferance and doing what's best for the person using the equipment. nice job man, good luck with it:salute:


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

SKYNYRD;720096 said:


> just goes to show it's all about personal preferance and doing what's best for the person using the equipment. nice job man, good luck with it:salute:


I think it will work for me....just have to be a little cautious when getting in and out of the truck not to bump it...even if I do the mount should be ok. If it's a problem I might be able to bend the mount a little different.

I know alot of people like to mount controllers on the right side but I hate reaching from the controller to my shifter with the same hand. This way it think I can operate a little quicker......Plow controls with left hand....Shifter with Right.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I have the joysticks controls for the V's but straight or V I have them all mounted right there.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

That's great 
I just throw mine on the center console all winter and unplug it in the spring


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

I used it tonight...and loved it....rested my arm on the arm rest and the controls were just a finger tip away


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

*Different controller and truck, but.....*

Here is a mount I twisted up the other day for my 96 Dodge. I think it was your earlier post that inpsired me to finally make one. This will slip into the center console under the lid,and is held securely by the lid when closed. A velcro tab holds it in place while lid is opened.

I have the fishstick also, and can just wedge it between the split seat if I decide to use it. I prefer the western control since that is what I am used to.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

That looks pretty handy....nice fab work


----------

